# Zoro vs Vergo



## Extravlad (Apr 3, 2015)

Just curious to see if there's still deluded people that think Vergo wins this.

Location : SAD Room

Both are bloodlusted.


----------



## mastergimmy (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro rapes him like what he did to Pica. Until proven otherwise I believe Pica FBH = Vergo FBH.

Disregarding this, in the past it was implied Law couldnt cut through Vergo's FBH. Now he can, which suggests he probably has stronger haki than him. Zoro's haki is definitely at least on level with Law which means he will cut vergo apart


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 3, 2015)

If there both bloodlusted in the sense they pull out the big guns right away then Zoro wins Mid diff. Vergo will be using alot of Haki off bat since he's fighting a swordsman, Zoro we'll begin slashing at Vergo who can probably dodge with Soru/Geppou they'll exhancge blows in CqC until their Ace's come out. Full Body Haki Oni Take vs Haki: Sanzen Sekai comes out and dices up Vergo. 

Ic Zoro wins High diff.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 3, 2015)

As stated by Pica you can't be cut unless your haki is good enough 

Vergo stomps.


----------



## Ghost (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro wins low end high diff.

edit. blood lusted? Zoro mid diff


----------



## Amol (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro wins with something in between Mid to High diff.
I am not sure.


----------



## felixng2008 (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro with mid-high difficulty. If Vergo tries to tank Zoro's attacks like a moron it will end badly for him. If he fights carefully he will fare better.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro would win, but let's not forget how strong Vergo is, he defeated Smoker the instant he got serious and threw out his signature attack, and broke Sanji's leg with a kick. 

So Zoro wins with at least high to extreme-diff.


----------



## King plasma (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess high difficulty and at worst extreme difficulty. Zoro is going to cut him, and i don't see how Vergo can dish out enough damage to put Zoro down.


----------



## yantos (Apr 3, 2015)

mid diff high(low) diff at worst 
vergo`s speed isnt doin a jack zoro kept up with a soru user during EL and vergo dsnt have a match for zoro`s demonic slash`s geppu isnt doing much either cause zoro can torn him up with his 1080 pound canon 
it can even be a pica treatment if zoro was blood lusted from the start considering vergo tend to tank attacks all what zoro needs is to bust ichidai sanzen


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro wins with low high or high mid difficulty


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 3, 2015)

Once we saw the high end techniques it was over for vergo.


Hell Zoro has YET to pull out ashura.


----------



## Jad (Apr 3, 2015)

Vergo gets sliced. It's just going to happen, you know it, I know it, everyone knows it.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro wins with mid(high) diff.


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro mid diff. I would be surprised if it reached high diff.


----------



## Masvindu (Apr 3, 2015)

Zoro wins. Probably mid diff.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 4, 2015)

Zoro wins with around high difficulty, IMO.  I doubt Vergo is more than a little more powerful than Pica.


----------



## zorokuma (Apr 4, 2015)

Vergo gets beat like he owes him money


----------



## X18999 (Apr 4, 2015)

Zoro wins with low diff...


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 4, 2015)

Zoro low - mid diff.


----------



## Luke (Apr 4, 2015)

Zoro wins with high difficulty, bordering on extreme.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Apr 4, 2015)

Zoro wins high-very high diff I guess


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 4, 2015)

I cant believe people used to say Vergo could beat Zoro


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 4, 2015)

Magentabeard said:


> I cant believe people used to say Vergo could beat Zoro



I cant believe some people still say Law could beat Zoro 

smart people will always be ahead of the curve. the masses always lag behind.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 5, 2015)

IF both of them are bloodlusted, then the fight would be finished with the first move. Zoro wins and sustains little injury, low diff. If they were ic it would be mid diff.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow people saying low diff what is that fucking bullshit 

Like really what the fuck

I always recognised and chastised the wank Vergo received, but low diff for Zoro is fucking stupid 

No less than high diff for Zoro


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 7, 2015)

Zoro wins with High difficulty at best. I can see Vergo giving Zoro a tough time but I can't see him push Zoro to his utmost limits.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2015)

At the the height of Vergo's showings in Punk Hazard I seem to remember certain users questioning whether Zoro could even even cut Vergo, or his blades cracking against Vergo's CoA.   

Anyway I could actually see Vergo giving Zoro a high difficulty fight. He wouldn't push Zoro to his limits or anything close to that but he could definitely pose a challenge.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Apr 7, 2015)

_Zoro wins. They should be comparable in most physical/haki stats but Zoro has superior armor-piercing ability. It's similar to Zoro vs Mr1 except Zoro starts the fight already able to cut steel with one of his strongest moves._


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 7, 2015)

Zoro can only beat him if Vergo extreme diffs Sanji.

However, this can go either way imo extreme diff.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 7, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> Zoro can only beat him if Vergo extreme diffs Sanji.
> 
> However, this can go either way imo extreme diff.



Nope, Zoro can beat him if Sanji high diffs Vergo too, which he most likely does.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Apr 7, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> At the the height of Vergo's showings in Punk Hazard I seem to remember certain users questioning whether Zoro could even even cut Vergo, or his blades cracking against Vergo's CoA.
> 
> Anyway I could actually see Vergo giving Zoro a high difficulty fight. He wouldn't push Zoro to his limits or anything close to that but he could definitely pose a challenge.



His haki was very hyped up at that time.


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 7, 2015)

He ends it with thousand worlds or lion song. Nothing else needed. Even if Vergo is superior to Pica Zoro overkilled Pica. It ends the same way but quicker because Vergo won't run.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro possesses the necessary cutting power to damage Vergo's Haki and most definitely has enough power with his higher end moves to overpower Vergo's Haki. He is lacking in speed, an area that Vergo highly excels in, and thus I can see it being exploited by Vergo to counter against Zoro's brute power with the use of his swords. Vergo's defense seems to be all around better suited for battle than Zoro's but it still won't prevent him from getting cut if Zoro's daisen sekai connects with his body which he'll need to avoid at all cost. They're both direct physical brawlers who'll be necessitated to fight from up-close to damage one another unless either of them opts for long ranged attacks, a choice that seems to be exclusive to Zoro only in this match as Vergo has yet to display any long ranged attacks. Therefore, I can see Zoro's versatility with his swordsmanship and superiority over Vergo in terms of strength affect Vergo's fighting style. Vergo edges Zoro out in speed though I doubt he's far, far, far faster than Zoro that he'd instantly blitz him.

Zoro wins with High difficulty at best.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 8, 2015)

Why is Zoro lacking in speed?His reactions are top notch.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> At the the height of Vergo's showings in Punk Hazard I seem to remember certain users questioning whether Zoro could even even cut Vergo, or his blades cracking against Vergo's CoA.
> 
> Anyway I could actually see Vergo giving Zoro a high difficulty fight. He wouldn't push Zoro to his limits or anything close to that but he could definitely pose a challenge.



That's because Zoro lacked feats, and the logical thing to do is not make up feats for characters.

The question was if regular Swords Zoro or with invisi COA could outbeat Vergo's Fullbody COA (because Sanji didn't harden), and Zoro would still struggle to get through it. The only thing that changed is the match going from extreme diff for Zoro/ a toss up, to Zoro winning comfortably with high diff.

Inb4 Pica is anywhere close to Vergo in COA.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoro would oneshots Vergo the same way he did against Pica.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 8, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro would oneshots Vergo* the same way* he did against Pica.



wrong

Zoro would not need sansen sekai to 1shot Vergo

1080P cannon is more than enough


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 8, 2015)

Law would high ( high ) diff. Vergo and Zoro individually. 

I don't see why people underestimate Vergo and even put  him below Sanji. 

Zoro ~ Vergo >= Sanji seems fine.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 8, 2015)

how can Vergo be equal if Zoro can 1shot him?

Law-wankers


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 9, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> how can Vergo be equal if Zoro can 1shot him?



Because Zoro can't 1 shot him.


----------



## Magentabeard (Apr 9, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Because Zoro can't 1 shot him.



Sanzen Sekai/Asura? = 1 shotted dead Vergo


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 9, 2015)

Magentabeard said:


> Sanzen Sekai/Asura? = 1 shotted dead Vergo



Nope     .


----------



## Kai (Apr 9, 2015)

Zoro low/mid difficulty against one of the strongest performing VA's?

It's going to be very high difficulty.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 9, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Because Zoro can't 1 shot him.


This is some next lvl BS.
You're delusional dude


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 9, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> This is some next lvl BS.
> You're delusional dude



Prove me wrong. Or just keep negging me. You'll probably do the latter since you can't do the former.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 9, 2015)

> Prove me wrong. Or just keep negging me. You'll probably do the latter since you can't do the former.


Oda already did, Zoro effortlessly oneshotted someone who's hyped to be on the same general lvl as Vergo and was also using full body hardening.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 9, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Oda already did, Zoro effortlessly oneshotted someone who's hyped to be on the same general lvl as Vergo and was also using full body hardening.



It clearly wasn't effortless whatsoever. And did you just equate all full body hardening? I think you just equated all full body hardening.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 9, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> It clearly wasn't effortless whatsoever. And did you just equate all full body hardening? I think you just equated all full body hardening.



semantics

it was low diff. the only effort was running to catch him

Only 2 characters have been shown in full body haki, both of them are Seats on DD's crew. Extravlad is right, you are delusional to not see the obvious parallel.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 9, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> semantics
> 
> it was low diff. the only effort was running to catch him
> 
> Only 2 characters have been shown in full body haki, both of them are Seats on DD's crew. Extravlad is right, you are delusional to not see the obvious parallel.



Vergo is not a seat anymore. That was over 15 years ago. There is no parallel, but that's ok, you guys can both be wrong together and keep thinking that all hardening is of equal strength.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2015)

Pica is not close to Vergo's level.
He mostly relied on his DF and not his haki unlike Vergo who showed great haki mastery and overall stats.
Pica even held a sword and was pathetic with that as he rarely used it.
There's no reason to place Pica's haki in the same league as Vergo's.


----------



## Firo (Apr 10, 2015)

Bernkastel said:


> Pica is not close to Vergo's level.
> He mostly relied on his DF and not his haki unlike Vergo who showed great haki mastery and overall stats.
> Pica even held a sword and was pathetic with that as he rarely used it.
> There's no reason to place Pica's haki in the same league as Vergo's.



"No but mah Zoro."


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2015)

Firo said:


> "No but mah Zoro."



Ah yes..Zoro..how could i forget that.
I remember people saying Pica was shit and useless like the rest of the seats but now suddenly he is on Vergo's level.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Apr 10, 2015)

Zoro's strongest slash is going to cut Vergo in half. Haki isn't some unstoppable defense, it just greatly augments defense. Law cut Vergo with inferior Haki because his DF and Haki combined were strong enough to get the job done. Zoro's outright physical damage is much higher than Law's, plus he has Haki as well, presumably stronger since he was trained by a top tier. But let's say Vergo isn't standing stockstill waiting for Zoro to swing at him

Zoro will kill Vergo quickly without Vergo's full body Haki. Sanji has blunt attacks, Zoro cuts. Low dif with him in his base form. If the fight starts with Vergo in full Haki and he rushes in cocky, Zoro still cuts him, maybe after a few potshots to gauge how strong his defense is.

Zoro will either oneshot, or beat Vergo with Low difficulty in both scenarios. I'm sorry, but if a beaten, broken Law can one shot Vergo, a fully rested, bloodlusted Zoro is cutting him down no problem. Sanji and Smoker lost because it was bad matchup for both of them. Sanji fought someone with stronger Haki that also fought with blunt attacks, Smoker is a giant target, and has inferior haki, with no strong base attacks.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 10, 2015)

Pica had equal haki to Vergo (FBH). There is no evidence to dispute this. 

On top of that, he has mastery over a powerful DF that allows him to take on dozens of people close to his own tier, and make him nigh invulnerable to blunt attacks.

Pica no DF = Vergo
Pica with DF>>>>> Vergo

Pica shits on Vergo, and Zoro shits on both 

There is no evidence to prove otherwise. Sanji (a mid tier) getting his leg broken is insignificant feat. Smoker (another mid tier) almost beating Vergo in a fight, proves me point.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 10, 2015)

People really trying to make FBH look like something great


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 11, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> Pica had equal haki to Vergo (FBH). There is no evidence to dispute this.



Ok, let's take this from the beginning. I will attempt to explain this more clearly since you are having trouble keeping up.

*Armaments hardening.* Now stay with me here.

*Not always.* Still with me?

*Equal between.* I know it's hard, but try to stay with me.

*Different users.* Any questions?

If you have any questions ask them now. If two words at a time was too much, I can go through it again one at a time if you'd like. We'll move on to the rest of your post once you get this down. First grade addition comes before linear algebra after all.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 11, 2015)

Condescension is rude


----------



## zorokuma (Apr 11, 2015)

am...Zoro beats the hell out of Vergo.....why is this a debate????


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 11, 2015)

lol said:


> Condescension is rude



What about Condensation?


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 11, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Ok, let's take this from the beginning. I will attempt to explain this more clearly since you are having trouble keeping up.
> 
> *Armaments hardening.* Now stay with me here.
> 
> ...



you've failed to english

and 

you've failed to provide evidence 

of course I wasn't expecting much


----------

